# Repaired M&P 15/22



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I bought my Smith &Wesson M&P 15/22 right after they came out and had several issues with FTF and FTE. I kept messing around with different brands of ammo and fiddling around with the bolt, etc. I finally sent it to S&W and explained the problem. Even though I had owned the rifle for a year and a half or so, they paid for shipping both ways, upgraded the lpk to include all the new spec parts and cheerfully sent it back to me. Finally got around to shooting it and have had not one malfunction since. I can shoot any brand, mix or match and it just keeps on ticking. I love this thing. If any of you guys own one and are having any trouble with it, send it in. The results are worth the wait.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds good to go....what kind of ammo were you using ? They all sounded even.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

That magazine was a mix of CCI Blazer and Remington Golden Bullet.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good standard ammo.

Looks like a nice set up to me. Red dot on top ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeppers, 1X 35MM. Really like it, it holds zero very well. It's a hoot to shoot.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I bet it is fun to shoot...and not toooo expensive that is the real plus.

Do they make a mag that will hold a hundred rounds ? That is what I would want if I have one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Momma seemed to like it!! And how come mini-you didn't get a mag to shoot?? Did they say what the problem was?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Same story with mine, but it broke the first time out. Sent it back and they returned it with "the latest spec" according to the paperwork, and a free magazine.

Great service!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you read the magazine ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome, Danny! What brand red dot did you put on there? I don't know what it is about the Remington Golden Bullet, but I've had good luck with EVERY rimfire I've shot those from. No idea why, but they just seem to work. Federal on the other hand, not so much.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Awesome, Danny! What brand red dot did you put on there? I don't know what it is about the Remington Golden Bullet, but I've had good luck with EVERY rimfire I've shot those from. No idea why, but they just seem to work. Federal on the other hand, not so much.










like our trip to the range with the Walther P22's.....


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Momma seemed to like it!! And how come mini-you didn't get a mag to shoot?? Did they say what the problem was?


Yeah, Momma like. She had already put 3 25 rounders through it and 5 10 rounders through her Walther P22.
Mini me was a bit under the weather yesterday. I'm sure he will be OK soon. They did not tell me what the problem was, but they did put a new lpk in it and I think replaced the bolt.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Awesome, Danny! What brand red dot did you put on there? I don't know what it is about the Remington Golden Bullet, but I've had good luck with EVERY rimfire I've shot those from. No idea why, but they just seem to work. Federal on the other hand, not so much.


I had never had any trouble with the Rems until I got the 15-22. They just flat would not work in the rifle. After the repairs, I have sent 5 different brands down the pipe with no problems. I like the Remingtons, they shoot well in our P22s also. The red dot is a Tasco 1x42. I think I posted 1x35 earlier but I went and looked at it and it is 42mm.http://www.tasco.com/images/products/BKRD42RGD.jpg
Not expensive but works great on this setup. Has been very accurate too.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> Did you read the magazine ?


Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Customer service article on S&W

http://wildedtx.blogspot.com/2011/01/customer-service-alive-and-well-at.html


----------



## bman940 (Feb 15, 2011)

Bar., I am surprised to hear you are having problem swith yours. I had one,kids would never give it up, so I got myself one and I have prob. now put 5000rounds thru mine and the other one has at least 10,000 rounds now with no glitches. I did have a buddy who was having FE issues on his and it turned out to be the mag and way it fed shells. New mag and no problems. I have shot many different ammos and all worked very well. I do think the Winchester and CCI ammo are most accurate. 
I topped mine with a Nikon M-223 1-4 Point BLank Reticle and the kids with a Nikon ProStaff 3-9 BDC.
http://i1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd363/bman940/SWMP15-22niPh.jpg


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT bman940. I had owned the riflle for a couple of years before I really shot it much. I sent it back to S&W and they upgraded the lpk to new specs and I have not had one problem since. Except, instead of my kids who are grown with kids of their own, it is my wife who took mine over.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

10,000 rounds and no glitches says alot about the engineering and quality that went into the gun.


----------

